# Shop Smart, shop Fearmart!



## Fearmart (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Guys 
Names larry and I work with a company that creates media for haunted houses, home haunts or just scary people in general!

I am an avid haunter myself, I have acted built designed paintedfixedcalmeddowncustomerstendedbooboosactedsomemore etc.
(like most everyone in here lol)
But now on top of all that I now create media for use in the haunts, commercials, prop videos etc.!
The website is www.fearmart.com
we have lots of examples of our work there so check us out and let me know
if you like it hate it or want something more specific! We do offer completely custom work and will travel to your haunt to capture your characters or sets for any custom work that you desire!
On top of that I adore haunting and can't wait to learn from you guys!
(or offer any help or advice I can!) 
don't hesitate to PM or email me 
larry(@)fearmart.com
and remember we offer door videos window videos moving pictures commercials projection videos etc. etc. etc.


----------

